# Looking for a recumbent.



## BilboSmeggins (19 Sep 2020)

Hi all. Just on the lookout for a decent recumbent. Primarily looking for a 2-wheeler, but would maybe consider a trike. Anybody got anything lurking at the back of the garage?


----------



## bobcolover (19 Sep 2020)

i have an old optima dingo lurking in the shed.... pm me for more details


----------



## BilboSmeggins (19 Sep 2020)

bobcolover said:


> i have an old optima dingo lurking in the shed.... pm me for more details



Thanks for the offer, but the Dingo doesn’t really appeal to be honest. Sorry.


----------



## bobcolover (19 Sep 2020)

No worries


----------



## PaulM (20 Sep 2020)

I'm think of selling on one of my two-wheeled bents, probably the Nazca Paseo. Lovely bike but I prefer a more upright seat. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Nigelnightmare (20 Sep 2020)

I've Got an IOWA Linear, dynamo lighting, 3 X 7 twist grip gears, new rear tyre, new brake blocks F&R, New chain and seat pad.
Full mudguards & rear rack.
Original instruction manual and sales receipt.
It would suit someone up to 5' 8" ish.
£500. Delivered to mainland UK.
HTH


----------



## BilboSmeggins (20 Sep 2020)

Nigelnightmare said:


> I've Got an IOWA Linear, dynamo lighting, 3 X 7 twist grip gears, new rear tyre, new brake blocks F&R, New chain and seat pad.
> Full mudguards & rear rack.
> Original instruction manual and sales receipt.
> It would suit someone up to 5' 8" ish.
> ...



Hi Nigel

I think, at 6’1”, I may be a bit big. Appreciate the offer though


----------



## BilboSmeggins (20 Sep 2020)

PaulM said:


> I'm think of selling on one of my two-wheeled bents, probably the Nazca Paseo. Lovely bike but I prefer a more upright seat. Whereabouts are you?



The Paseo sounds very interesting. A few more details would be good. I live in Worcestershire, but work down South, so Portsmouth would be feasible.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Sep 2020)

What’s your budget?


----------



## BilboSmeggins (20 Sep 2020)

Haven’t really got one. Just after a good bike.


----------



## PaulM (20 Sep 2020)

BilboSmeggins said:


> The Paseo sounds very interesting. A few more details would be good. I live in Worcestershire, but work down South, so Portsmouth would be feasible.Are


I bought the frameset from laid back bikes. Carbon seat (medium size), carbon Meks/Saso fork, midships (detachable) and rear racks, mudguards, aerobars. Has 10-speed gearing and a compact double, but left shifter is for a triple. I've used it for a short tour in Holland and a few day rides and that's about it. Currently fitted with various lightweight bits to make it more sporty which I'd probably look to keep and swap out. Are you looking to tour or just use it for day rides?


----------



## BilboSmeggins (20 Sep 2020)

In my head, I’m off touring. In reality, probably day rides, lol. Don’t think I could get away with a medium seat though as I’m 6’1” and heavier than I would like.


----------



## BilboSmeggins (20 Sep 2020)

Looks like I’m sorted now.


----------



## PaulM (21 Sep 2020)

BilboSmeggins said:


> Looks like I’m sorted now.


So what are you getting?


----------



## BilboSmeggins (22 Sep 2020)

Popped a deposit down on a Nazca Fuego. Will collect it in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dutch (23 Sep 2020)

I have a Performer JC70 trike, it’s very quick.
20” tyres at front with disc brakes
700cc wheel at rear 
30 Gears
just had the rear derailleur replaced, all the cable replaced in the last month Professionally.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Oct 2020)

BilboSmeggins said:


> Popped a deposit down on a Nazca Fuego. Will collect it in a couple of weeks.


Getting it from LaidBack in Edinburgh? 
I  my Fuego and Dave at LB reckons it is one of the best 'bents around - the Fuego, not specifically my one !


----------



## BilboSmeggins (2 Oct 2020)

No, I’m getting it private from off the BHPC classifieds. I’ve left the guy a deposit, but can’t collect until next week due to work commitments. Glad that you are loving yours. I hear nothing but good things about them so am quite excited. Would have preferred to have bagged one with a large frame, as I think I’m borderline for the medium. However, none seem to have presented themselves, so medium will have to do. At least it’s in the best colour. Yellow 

I see that you are Edinburgh based..... That has got to be super handy. No wonder you’ve got your hands on a Fuego


----------



## Scoosh (2 Oct 2020)

@BilboSmeggins - Yup, super handy ... except he keeps getting lots of lovely new shiny stuff in  .
One issue I have with the Fuego is with the rear mudguard - it breaks a few cms up from where it attaches to the frame under the seat. I've superglued it together and put duct tape 'strengthening' over it but to no avail.  Haven't got to the bottom of it yet , so might be worth asking your seller if he has had similar issues - and what he did.
It might just be that my seat is very recumbent and bangs on the mudguard - but I'm not _that _heavy ! 
I'm 6'3" and have a Large (Fuego ) frame and seat and it is supremely comfortable - fits me perfectly. Not the lightest bike but it flies downhill.....

PS LaidBack have a Large frame Fuego available ...


----------



## BilboSmeggins (2 Oct 2020)

@Scoosh Unless I’m missing something, the large Fuego at Laid Back is marked as “Not currently for sale”.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Oct 2020)

@BilboSmeggins - Ah, yes, you're quite right. . The availability is usually given in the first "New Demo" etc column. Missed that - it might be Under Offer.


----------



## conor.q.w (24 Jun 2021)

PaulM said:


> I'm think of selling on one of my two-wheeled bents, probably the Nazca Paseo. Lovely bike but I prefer a more upright seat. Whereabouts are you?



Is your Paseo still available? I'm in Scotland :/


----------



## PaulM (25 Jun 2021)

Hi. I'm holding on to the Paseo. I might be selling my Origami or AZUB trike in a few weeks because I have something else coming, but haven't made up my mind yet.


----------

